
Mossberg: Eero Makes Wi-Fi Simpler and Stronger - prostoalex
http://recode.net/2016/02/23/mossberg-eero-makes-wi-fi-simpler-and-stronger/
======
mindcrash
If you're handy with hardware it's also extremely easy to build your own high
quality network equipment using Microtik [1] or Soekris [2] boards.

[1] [http://routerboard.com/](http://routerboard.com/)

[2] [http://soekris.com/](http://soekris.com/)

I've heard some quite positive stories from people who have dumped their stock
CPE and are now routing their 1 Gbps FTTH internet connection through Microtik
based equipment. This stuff is _that_ good.

~~~
lobster_johnson
Bought a small $49 Mikrotik wireless access point [1] recently on the
recommendation of a HN user. It's absolutely fantastic.

For those who don't know them, Mikrotik is a Latvian company that builds
boards, and pro/prosumer products based them, using their own RouterOS, which
is built on the Linux kernel. In addition to a terminal interface (with nice
modern commands, ANSI colors and SSH), you get a rather bare-bones but really
beautifully designed and consistent web GUI called Webfig.

Webfig would be terrible for most end users, but it's a godsend for techies,
especially compared to the slow, antique GUIs that come with other routers
such as Asus and Netgear. For example, everything in the GUI shows live
metrics. If you add a NAT rule for port forwarding, you'll see bandwidth usage
updated live via AJAX for each rule. Lots of little things like this make it
really nice to use.

They have a live demo [1] for those curious about how it works.

[1]
[http://routerboard.com/RB952Ui-5ac2nD](http://routerboard.com/RB952Ui-5ac2nD)

[2] [http://demo2.mt.lv/webfig/](http://demo2.mt.lv/webfig/)

~~~
ValentineC
> Bought a small $49 Mikrotik wireless access point [1] recently on the
> recommendation of a HN user. It's absolutely fantastic.

From what I'm understanding of "single-chain AC", it's a 1x1 antenna that
promises up to 433Mbps? This sadly doesn't sound like good value for money.
I'm guessing speed isn't the whole point with these types of equipment.

~~~
lobster_johnson
I'm getting the same performance as with my previous router. Using just one
device at a time. Probably not appropriate for an office, though.

------
casca
I wish them luck as having better wifi in the home is nice, but I suspect that
the limiting factor has been the price rather than the lack of technology. One
could get a Ubiquiti UniFi AC Lite device for half the price of an Eero.

~~~
dabeeeenster
We bought unifi hubs for our office - ALL of them died within 18 months. Total
garbage

~~~
simoncion
I'm not sure that UBNT makes a hub.

By "hub" do you mean their managed switches, their wireless access points,
their routers, or their long-range outdoor point-to-point wireless radios?

I own three indoor Wifi APs and have had good service from them. I also own
one of their three-port routers.

About ten or so months after I purchased the router, I would get spontaneous
reboots that became increasingly more frequent over time. It turned out that
the external power supply that shipped with the thing had become unreliable. I
replaced the power supply with another suitable one that I had lying around
and I've had no troubles in the year+ since then.

------
DavidTilley
So cool!!

